# NE Wild Flower Society - latest photo installment



## Heather (May 15, 2007)

Well, the Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens are in bloom...along with a few other plants. Need to take the time to research the "famed" ladyslipper trail and find out just how many ladyslippers there are up there....Stay tuned. Even w/out the Cyps there are some cool things blooming. 

I find it amusing how many staff members I run into just wandering around w/ their cameras. As one of the horticulture staff said to me today -"best office in the world."  
I swear, sometimes the signs just show up later....the trilliium cuneatum signs all showed up out of nowhere today. I think our hort staff just hadn't gotten them out yet. This first clump is just outside my office door. *faint* Who knew?!?!






Trillium hybrid. 





pubescens again...





Bottle Brush bush - latin name? Anyone?





a native rhody.





No idea what this is, and it is white which means it sucks to photograph. Any thoughts? Very cute tho!


----------



## Heather (May 15, 2007)

Sorry, Ki. 

I wasn't finished yet. oke:


----------



## MoreWater (May 15, 2007)

wow! that's quite a clump! and right outside your office, no less. I was thinking we're lucky this year as they actually planted a fern outside our entrance. *sigh*


----------



## MoreWater (May 15, 2007)

Heather said:


> Sorry, Ki.
> 
> I wasn't finished yet. oke:


I waited! Honest, I did. I held my breath and counted to 60 . . . and then I just had to poke oke:

That last one is funny. Looking at the foliage, I'd never imagine it to have daisy-like flowers.....


----------



## Ron-NY (May 15, 2007)

want to switch jobs...very cool place to work Heather!!


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2007)

Thanx for posting.


----------



## cdub (May 16, 2007)

If I'm seeing correctly, the last photo is _Hydrastis canadensis_, goldenseal. A member of _Ranunculaceae_, buttercup family. Not sure about that white-flowered shrub.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 16, 2007)

Very nice, Heather!

Garden in the Woods has the nicest goldenseal around and some of the nicest Cyps. 

Ron Burch


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2007)

Beautiful area to work in!


----------



## Barbara (May 16, 2007)

Beautiful shots Heather, love the slipper, I got a tiny piece last year, that has a flower coming on it, can't wait for that! The Bottle Bush, aka Fothergillia major or gardenii (not sure which), a very nice shrub. I just got 'Mt. Airy' last fall, about to plant out now that it's safe to do so. I love the fall colour on these guys. My red trilliums are flowering too now, but it's not as impressive this year for some reason, the weather I guess.


----------



## Marco (May 16, 2007)

great photos Heather. Your company have any openings?


----------

